# When genetics testing leads to divorce



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

RobynC said:


> There are artificial substances made of carbon so that's not even a valid premise


The point which you have evaded with this annoying hairsplit is that you implied that it is merely the substance we are made of which makes us human. "If it isn't organic, we aren't human!" You said that.



> Well, you sound like you're one of them...


That would be like me saying techno-pessimism is your religion. It's a lame tactic. Meanwhile there are people who are literally trying to fuse, e.g., Christianity and transhumanism.


----------

